# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  فوائد ان تكون عازبا

## الشمشار

*سلامات 
الرائع عجبكو عمل فكره حلوه وعمل بوست علي الرابط ده 
http://merrikhabonline.net/vb/t20338.html
البوست بيحصر العزابه المادقسو واتزوجو وكده هههههههه وفي البوست عملو لي اي زول عازب بطاقه عزوبيه خمسه بستم 
والبوست ماشاء الله تبارك الله ماشي كويس وعمل 8 صفحات 
اها انا في البوست ده حا اعدد ليكم مآثر الفقيد  الخاشي علي المجموعات هي بسم الله حا اعدد ليكم ميزات انك تكون عزابي 
اول ميزه انك ستظل مطمعا لبنات حواء واماتهن 
وهذه المطامع ستتضح لك من الاتي 
-لو جيت ماشي في الحله بنات الحله المامتزوجات حيسلمو عليك بحراره ومعاها ابتسامه عريضه كده ويسألوك عن احوالك وناس بيتكم وفي اي مناسبه بتكون قبله الاهتمام الجكسوي 
- برضو كمان بنات اهلك بختاروك لي ونسه بعد الحفله لانو ونسه بعد الحفله في مناسبات الاهل عرست لي ناس كتار اوعكم تدقسو 
- اها برضو في الشغل ولا في الجامعه بتكون محاط باهتمام بنات حواء لانهن ماشات بالمثل البيقول الراجل املي لي مصرانو بتسوقي من اضانو 
الفوائد كتييييييييييره بجيها بعد شويه 
انا جاااااااااااي 
يا عزابه شفرو البوست علي العزابه فقط ويمنع دخول المتزوجين الدا..........سين 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خلاص ماحندخل
اشبعو بيهو بوست العذاب والتعذيب ده
هنيئا لكم
قديما قالو المابتلحقو جدعو
لللللللللللللللللللب
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

خلاص ماحندخل
اشبعو بيهو بوست العذاب والتعذيب ده
هنيئا لكم
قديما قالو المابتلحقو جدعو
لللللللللللللللللللب




هسي نفتح فيك بوست ونوريك المكشن بلا بصل هههههه 
عندنا بوست قريب حنفتحو اسمو بيت العزابه اوعه اشوفك ماشي بي جنبو ساي هههههههه
*

----------


## fanan

*منتظرين يا معاويه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

هسي نفتح فيك بوست ونوريك المكشن بلا بصل هههههه 
عندنا بوست قريب حنفتحو اسمو بيت العزابه اوعه اشوفك ماشي بي جنبو ساي هههههههه



 ماقال بجي مالو ماجا
انا ماجايي ليكم يابيت العذاب مش العزاب
*

----------


## الشمشار

*عـــــــــدنــــــــــــــــا 
الليله جينا وكيه للمابينا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fanan
					

منتظرين يا معاويه



حباااااااااابك وجينااااااااااااك 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ماقال بجي مالو ماجا
انا ماجايي ليكم يابيت العذاب مش العزاب



[warning]اوعه اشوفك تزوزي بي غادي [/warning]
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*اها ياجماعه عدنا بعد يومين غياب الله يجازي الاعلانات وتصويرها 
هي الغيبتني عنكم اليومين دول 
اها من الفوائد برضو انك عزابي انك تتمتع بحريه لايتمتع بها الجماعه ناس الرايه البيضا 
وبوست الرايه البيضا ده هسي بنزلو ليكم في المنتدي ده وناس مريخابي كسلاوي ديل الا يشوفو ليهم بلد 
يعني زي مابقولو ناس السياسه هامش الحريات بتاعتك بكون عالي وماعندك ليت زي ناس الداخليات والناس العندهم بعيد عنكم زوجات شرسات 
تمش تقيل محل ما داير تقيل وتبيت محل ما داير تبيت  زول ليك عينك في راسك مافي وتباري المريخ ده زي ماداير زول بقول ليك عينك في راسك مافي 
لكن ناس الرايه البيضا 
تعال ياراجل كنت وين ومشيت وين والكان معاك منو ؟ (يعني عندهم متحري في البيت ) 
كمان احدي الفوائد انو تلفونك ده مابقيف دقيقه شئ مسكولات وشئ رسائل وشئ اتصالات وسهرات بعد اتناشرات في الدردشه والشات 
اما ناس غطيت قدحي ديل اجاركم الله زي الزول العندو الملاريا تلقاهو نايم من 8 وبعد ده بهلوس 
دي فوائد بسيطه للعزوبيه 
انتظرو بوست الرايه البيضا هسي دي 
فتكم بي عافيه 



*

----------


## عجبكو

*هههههههههههههههههههه والله يا معاوية ما قصرت و بلاي ما تنسي لي ود البقعة خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------

